# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Ανακαίνιση κλουβιού zebra finch

## CaptainChoco

Μιας και εδώ που είμαι η εξοχή και τα δέντρα είναι δίπλα μου, είπα να φτιάξω φυσικές πατήθρες από λεμονιά για τα μικρά μου ζουζουνοσποράκια.



μετά από την κατάλληλη επεξεργασία (ξεφλούδισμα, πλύσιμο, ψέκασμα με αποπαρασιτικό), τα έβαλα στο κλουβί και πρέπει να πω ότι τα τίμησαν δεόντως!!



η  Ellune γλυκοκοιτάει το πάνω κλαδί



εδώ ετοιμαζόταν για απογείωση ο Anzu  :: 



και όταν κουραστήκαμε από τα πάνω κάτω, είπαμε να κουρνιάσουμε λίγο 



οπότε τώρα το κλουβάκι μας έχει μόνο φυσικά κλαδιά μερικά χειροποίητα και μερικά του εμπορίου. Όλα όμως έχουν διαφορετικές διαμέτρους για να ξεκουράζουν τα ποδαράκια τους και τους μένει αρκετός χώρος για να πετούν ελεύθερα!

----------


## blackmailer

Πολυ ωραια δουλεια...καλα εκανες εαν εισαι κοντα στη φυση. Για εμας τους υπολοιπους ειναι λιγο πιο δυσκολο αλλα το ψαχνουμε. Τα κλαδακια του εμποριου σε τι τιμες παιζουν πανω κατω?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γενικά δεν είμαι κοντά στη φύση (δυστυχώς), αλλά ας είναι καλά οι θείοι που μας φιλοξενούν το καλοκαίρι και έχουμε λεμονιές! Αυτά που έχω εγώ μέσα του εμπορίου τα πήρα 3,50 ευρώ το ένα (σχετικά ακριβό μπορώ να πω), αλλά μετά είδα και αλλού συσκευασία με δύο μέσα (όχι με διχάλα όπως αυτά), απλά μακριά κλαδιά που είχε νομίζω κάπου στα 3-4 ευρώ, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τώρα   :: .

----------


## thanos52

Κωνσταντινα παρα πολα μπραβο για το ενδιαφερον και την αγαπη σου για αυτα τα πανεμορφα μικρα πλασματακια!

----------


## xrisam

Μπραβο Κωνσταντίνα έχεις γίνει ξεφτέρι!!! ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραίο έγινε το κλουβί!!  :Happy: 
Έδειξε αμέσως!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που τα έχω στα χέρια μου και δεν είναι ελεύθερα στη φύση τους, το ελάχιστο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να φέρω λίγο από τη φύση κοντά τους!! Άσε που όσο τα βλέπω στην εξοχή και πόσο εντύπωση τους έκανε όταν τα πρωτοέβγαλα στο μπαλκόνι στο χωριό, μου έρχεται να τα μαζέψω και να πάω να μείνω μόνιμα!! 

Ναι Ευθύμη η αλήθεια είναι ότι τίποτα δεν δείχνει τόσο ωραίο όσο το φυσικό ξύλο!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ καλά έκανες και τους εβαλες τα κλαδάκια αυτά. Και ταίριαξαν και με το κλουβί.

----------


## PorDalas

πω πω .....ζήλεψα πραγματικά ...με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ψάξω για κλαδιά ...αλήθεια παίζει κάποιο ρόλο το είδος του δένδρου ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο το είδος του δέντρου καθώς κάποια είναι τοξικά και άρα μη ασφαλή για τα μικρά μας.  Αυτό το άρθρο είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό όσον αφορά το πιο είναι κατάλληλο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B1%CE%BB%CE%AE , διάβασέ το μέχρι το τέλος καλύτερα γιατί στην πορεία αναφέρονται και άλλα που δεν υπάρχουν στην αρχική λίστα όπως για παράδειγμα η λεμονιά που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ στα δικά μου. Επίσης, καλό είναι να κόψεις τα κλαδιά από μέρος που δεν έχει πολύ καυσαέριο καθώς και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι ραντισμένα!  :Happy:

----------


## mrsoulis

Συγχαρητηρια πολυ ωραια κατασκευη. Να ρωτησω ηθελα σχετικα με το αποπαρασιτικο που χρησημοποιείς καθως επισης και για τα στηριγματα που τα δενεις στην κλουβα. Απο όσο εχω διαβασει σε ενα σχετικο αρθρο καποιος χρησιμοποιεί μπουζονοστριφωνα 4-5mm και πεταλουδες με ροδελιτσες τα οποια ειναι πολυ καλα αλλα πολυ εξιδικευμενα και δυσέυρετα. Μονο στο ιντερνετ τα βρίσκο αλλά το κόστος ειναι μηδαμινό και τα μεταφορικα τουλάχιστον τριπλασια. Αν υπαρχει καμια αλλη ιδεα που μπορειτε να μου προτείνεται περιμενω καθως στο σπίτι μου έχω 6-7 λεμονιες. Επίσης κάπου διάβασα ότι για απολύμανση τα βράζεις με ξύδι. Ξέρεις αν κάνει δουλειά;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το αποπαρασιτικό που χρησιμοποίησα είναι το Pinex, το είχα πάρει για να κάνω αποπαρασίτωση στα πουλιά μου και μετά το χρησιμοποίησα και εκεί. Για να στηρίξω τα ξύλα τώρα, είτε έχω κάνει μια σχισμή στην άκρη του ξύλου για να "κουμπώνει" στην άκρη του κάγκελου, κάποια σημεία τα έχω ασφαλίσει με δεματικά καλωδίων (δουλεύει πολύ καλά για στήριγμα αυτό) ενώ κάποια άλλα που χωρούσαν απλά τα πέρασα από το κάγκελο και "κάθισαν" στο οριζόντιο κάγκελο του κλουβιού. 
Εγώ για να τα απολυμάνω απλά έβγαλα το φλοιό γιατί φοβόμουν για ζουζούνια από κάτω, τα έπλυνα με ζεστό νερό και ξύδι και τα άφησα στον ήλιο 3-4 μέρες να στεγνώσουν καλά, μετά τα αποπαρασίτωσα και τα άφησα άλλη μία μέρα και ήταν οκ. Και στα ζεμπράκια μου και στον παπαγάλο μου τέτοια έχω και δεν έχω πρόβλημα. 
Λογικά μπορείς να τα βράσεις με ξύδι για πιο σίγουρα υποθέτω  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------

